# Como medir distancia en movimiento



## josb86 (Ene 16, 2009)

Medir distancia en movimiento

Buenas como están a ver si me pueden ayudar con algo. Quiero medir la distancia que recorre un auto en movimiento pero no quiero utilizar un encoder esto por que la instalación seria muy complicada y la idea del proyecto que estoy haciendo es que su conexión sea fácil. Estaba pensando en un sensor laser o por ultrasonido. Se que hay sensores de ultrasonido y laser que se utilizan para medir distancias pero no en movimiento. Estaba pensando también en utilizar el mismo sensor de movimiento que traen los caros nuevos que se conecta al velocímetro y cuanta kilómetros, pero este no es igual para todos los modelos de y marcas de carros y además muchas veces se encuentra muy escondido para la fácil toma de la señal.
A ver que ideas me dan se los agradecería un montón.
Estaba pensando en un sensor de ultrasonido que me de una serie de pulsos y al medir estos  con un pic dar una distancia.

Se que los de los autos trabajan como un pickup de efecto hall que cada por ejemplo 10 pulsos positivos se ha recorrido un metro.


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 18, 2009)

tal vez podrías buscar el circuito que emplean los taxímetros, con unas ligeras modificaciones...

alguna vez creo que ví uno que infería la distancia contamdo las chispas del distribuidor y la bobina....

que te parece esta idea loca, pero espero que te sirva de inspiración...pintar la llanta o el freno de disco, o colocarle una muesca metálica en la rueda y con un sensor óptico o un inductivo detectar esos pulsos...

espero que te sea de utilidad...


----------



## §olace (Ene 18, 2009)

usas un sensor laser que cuente las revoluciones de la llanta (puedes usar el sensor de un mouse viejo de esfera ) y teniendo una referencia de cuento equivale una revolucion en distancia recorrida puedes mediante un microcontrolador calcular la distancia recorrida. 
esta idea la aplique en un robot pero de forma inversa es decir, queria saber cuantas revoluciones tenia que dar paa que llegara a una distancia especifica y me funcionó  pues fue mi proyecot de grado es mas anexo un foto de mi robot jejeej


----------



## josb86 (Ene 19, 2009)

esa idea es muy buena la tenia pensada pero colocando un sensor magnético y colocando en el rin del auto un imán, el problema es que según un ingeniero mecánico amigo mio esto aria que se desbalanceara la llanta no se mucho de esto de pronto alguien que tenga carro me pueda decir si esto es verdad aunque se que esta pregunta no tiene nada que ver con este tipo de foro


----------



## Y Sánchez (Ene 20, 2009)

si colocas una "masa" en la llanta o rin, es cierto que tienes una carga excentrica que provoca un desbalanceo, pero que pasa si colocas otra masa opuesta a esta que compence el "desbalanceo"?

la llanta se estabilizaría, 

pero viendo el mensaje de nuestro amigo olace, se me ocurre tratar de medir las revoluciones de la transmisión las, cuales deben de ser proporcionales a la velocidad tangencial de las llantas, y con ello podemos inferir la distancia recorrida...

no se mucho de mecánica automotriz, pero sería bueno saber en que parte, se puede medir las RPM reales que dan las llantas, de ahí se tomaría la señal y se procesaría para inferir la distancia recorrida...

Saludos


----------



## josb86 (Ene 20, 2009)

voy a tratar de buscar otra ayuda de un ing mecánico a ver que me dice sin embargo les agradecería que cualquiera otra ayuda departe de ustedes no me caería mal


----------

